# Nokia E72 internet problem



## TesaD (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, I have a nokia E72 and recently moved from the UK to Australia with it. I am now connected with optus internet access. The phone works well here - making and receiving calls is not a problem. I can also access web pages. However, where the webpage requires a password to be put in it simply won't work - e.g. hotmail, facebook. When it comes to the part where I enter the password and then try to 'sign in' nothing happens.

I have spoken to Nokia technical support and optus who haven't been able to help me and it is driving me nuts!!!

If anyone has any ideas i will be delighted...

Thanks

Tessa


----------



## TesaD (Jun 28, 2010)

This isn't looking good. No replies on techsupportforum. I must really be in trouble.... help!


----------

